# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Robots in police >  Negotiator, unmanned robotic platform, iRobot, Bedford, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - iRobot Corporation

Negotiator on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Mobility test of iRobot Negotiator @ RoboCup Rescue 2010

Uploaded on Jul 11, 2010




> Dr. Raymond Sheh, the operator of team CASualty (from Australia) drives iRobot Negotiator in Best in Class Mobility test of RoboCup 2010 Rescue Robot League. He successfully finished 8 laps in 10 minutes (plus two laps in extra time) which resulted in damaging the electrical boards of such a robust robot and of course winning the Best in Class Mobility Award!

----------


## farasatkhan

Technology is evolving and it is expanding into every possible domain. Few Police domains gaining traction are:
Cleveland PD's Griffin 
India's Riot Control Drones
South Korea's Prison Robot Guards
Israel's Deadly Rover

----------

